# pipes



## simenon

Bonjour à tous.
Dans une liste de caracteristiques des romans polars on cite entre autre les "pipes". A quoi fait-on allusion? DAns les dictionnaires d'argot je trouve beaucoup de nuance pour se terme et pour le verbe piper donc je ne suis pas sûre de celle qu'il a ici. Je vous cite la phrase. On parle d'une fille qui depuis quelque temps ne lit que des polars: "Quand d'autres s'écoeuraient de romans à l'eau de rose, elle, dans le secret honteux de sa couette, engloutissait: meurtres, violes, putes, maquereaux, dealers, pipes."
Merci d'avance


----------



## Maître Capello

Il s'agit vraisemblablement ici de _fellations_.


----------



## xmarabout

Esprit naïf peut-être, avant la fellation, je voyait la pipe (celle qui fume !) de certains auteurs ou héros de polars: Simenon et son Maigret à la pipe célèbre, Sherlock Holmes, ...


----------



## matoupaschat

Dans ce cas précis, je pense être aussi naïf que Xmarabout. _Honni soit qui mal y pense_ .


----------



## snarkhunter

Contrairement à *matoupaschat*, et comme j'ai moi aussi l'esprit mal placé (!), c'est plutôt à la _cigarette_ que j'avais instinctivement pensé (en argot : _pipe, cibiche_, etc). Sauf que le contexte de cette phrase (i.e. les termes précédents) me semble laisser peu de place au doute quant au fait qu'il s'agisse bien d'un sens sexuel.


----------



## Grop

Je trouve la présence de ce mot assez étonnante quand même après cette énumération : meurtres, viols, putes, maquereaux, dealers.

C'est quand même bien plus légal pour ne pas dire innocent !

...

Certes MC, mais je vais éviter de me lancer dans un débat qui n'a rien à voir avec la question.


----------



## Maître Capello

La prostitution est pourtant également légale, non ?


----------



## Pierre Simon

Bonsoir à toutes et à tous,

La proximité du mot _'dealers'_ me fait me demander s'il y a peut-être une allusion aux drogues et, notamment, à la pipe à eau, plutôt que l'allusion sexuelle proposée par MC.


----------



## matoupaschat

Même chose pour moi, sauf qu'à une certaine époque une pipe signifiait un joint. 
En écrivant, je viens de me rendre compte que les mots semblaient aller par paires _meurtres-viols, putes-maquereaux, dealers-pipes. _Quelle coïncidence  !!!


----------



## Clerry

Est-ce que ça pourrait être envisageable qu'il s'agisse de cocaïne? 
Je pensais en italien, et "pipe" renvoie à cette drogue.


----------



## pointvirgule

> "Quand d'autres s'écoeuraient de romans à l'eau de rose, elle, dans le  secret honteux de sa couette, engloutissait: meurtres, *violes*, putes,  maquereaux, dealers, pipes."



Le style réaliste et souvent cru des romans policiers s'oppose à celui des romans à l'eau de rose. Par conséquent, je vote pour le sens sexuel de _pipes_.

Par ailleurs, qu'y a-t-il de scabreux dans un roman qui parle de violes (genre _Tous les matins du monde_) ?


----------



## simenon

C'est très intéressant tout ce débat. Il est vrai qu'on peut y voir des couples. Mais pour pipes on entend joints, il me semble que cela soit assez innocent aussi, et non pas très typique des romans policiers crus dont on dirait qu'on parle. On s'attendrait à une allusion à quelque drogue un peu plus lourde si de drogue il s'agit.


----------



## matoupaschat

La drogue dure directement en rapport avec la pipe est (ou était) l'opium.


----------



## Pierre Simon

matoupaschat said:


> La drogue dure directement en rapport avec la pipe est (ou était) l'opium.



Oui, ou peut-être le crack ou la cocaïne (voir #11) :


> L'outil de consommation le plus courant est la pipe à air, souvent fabriquée par les utilisateurs eux-mêmes de manière très simple [...]  Cependant pour un usage occasionnel la pipe à eau peut être utilisée pour refroidir la fumée.  Une pipe à crack est généralement fabriquée artisanalement...


 Wikipedia


----------



## simenon

Merci. Donc à votre avis le mot pipes pourrait être une allusion à tout cela?


----------



## Pierre Simon

Bonsoir Simenon,

L'article Wikipédia (voir Historique) semble indiquer que cette drogue est utilisée dans les sortes de milieu où se situent les romans policiers dont on parle, tandis que je ne me rappelle pas que la fellation joue un rôle clé dans les polars de, par exemple, la feue Agatha Christie¹.

¹ Attention : Peut contenir de l'ironie anglaise.


----------



## simenon

Moi je pense que les deux choses sont possibles (en théorie) et qu'on ne parle pas des polar de Agatha Christie. Mais il est vrai aussi che dans la liste "fellation" donne un effet au moins inattendu.


----------

